# Jesse Moore Whiskey



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 27, 2009)

Picked this up today for $4.  I've got a whiskey book that lists it as very rare, but I need reassurance.  The price range I've seen on the Jesse Moore whiskeys is $5-$2500+.  Anyone know for sure?  Applied top and super dark red amber.  Thanks.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't know what the real value is------but you got a deal at $4.00---nice looking bottle[]---------------------------Mr.Fred.


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2009)

Do a search on this website, one sold on e-bay for $102.50 back in July on e-bay so for $4 I would say great buy !!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/HISTORIC-JESSE-...temZ180380420467QQcategoryZ1351QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 27, 2009)

> Do a search on this website, one sold on e-bay for $102.50 back in July on e-bay so for $4 I would say great buy !!!!


 
 That's one of the more common one's too, so I guess I did real good.  Thanks epackage.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2009)

Very very nice bottle, and a fantastic bargain!!!! []


----------



## marjorie040 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello Canyadigit,
 Warman's Bottles Field Guide 2005 lists: Jesse Moore & co. -Trade mark (in antles) San Francisco. American Dark amber, smooth base, tooled lip 1890-1910 11 1/4"................................$200-$300.

 Kovels' Bottles 2006 lists two variations in color without a city mentioned....red amber, 1876-85 $660 and Yellow amber...$358.............so.........
 I'd say you did GREAT!

 Regards


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 28, 2009)

Apparently a great score!  Good for you!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 28, 2009)

Is that the same Moore as "J. & I. E.M" fame of the turtle/igloo inks?                                                                                     Joe


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 28, 2009)

That was John & Isaac Elijah Moore.In the mid 1800`s John Moore had a couple different bottled products,including ink, a laundry blueing product  and a pain destroyer. Later, his son Isaac joined him and they primarily sold ink products. The factory was in business until the early 1930`s. It was located in Warren, Mass.There is no mention of Whiskey or Jesse Moore in the article I read.Thats a lovely bottle that is worth hundreds over what you paid.You did very well.Congratulations.[]


----------



## #1twin (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats, that is one fine deal and a very nice bottle.  Marvin


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 28, 2009)

It is difficult to tell in the photos, but that looks to be the oldest Jesse. In other words, there is no blob air vent between the antlers, which would date the bottle to the late 1870s. Moores don't get the higher prices of other fifths of that vintage, but sell in the $100-200 in plain amber and much higher for any off coloration. Green examples are very desirable and command BIG bucks. At $4. I'd say you done real good.[]


----------



## sandchip (Sep 28, 2009)

Killer bold embossing!


----------



## amblypygi (Sep 28, 2009)

Excellent deal for 4 bucks! The following is from John L. Thomas' Whiskey Bottles of the Old West (2002). The bit about value at the end is a range of values from 3 years with the central value being the center of a bell curve. That puts your $4 investment at an average return of $200 in 2002, which sure beats Bernie Madoff 

 94. *JESSE MOORE (MooreHunt) (Ca. 1876-85) *     This bottle was made over a long period of time. Early Jesse Moore bottles are quite crude and come in many variations of the amber to green-amber in color. All the early ones have an applied top. Later Jesse Moore bottles are neatly made, and have a tooled top. The very early ones are often light yellow amber with the flattened kick-up in the base (see Bases 1 & 2 in "Whiskey Characteristics"). The majority of the early ones are not air vented (no blob between top of antlers, or on the reverse side in the same area). The flattened kick-up type is before the air-venting period, and is cruder. Jesse Moore bottles have been found in the early mining and lumber camps of California, Nevada, Oregon, and western Utah. This is one of the more common of the western whiskeys produced during the1880's. There are probably more than a hundred in western collections, and it was the last of the older whiskeys to start disappearing from sales tables at western bottle shows. Only the applied top ones are covered here.     The history of the Jesse Moore Company as presented in the 1905 Wine and Spirit Bulletin of San Francisco follows: _"The Jesse Moore-Hunt Co. is a consolidation which was formed in 1896 by two old and well-known firms---Jesse Moore _& _Co., and Moore, Hunt _& _CO.---into a corporation under the present name, and including the business of both the oldtime firms. One of the firms, Jesse Moore _& _Co. began business in __Louisville__ as long ago as _1853, _and after building up and maintaining for many years, a business, of the first class, sold, in 1890 to Mr. _G. _H. _48 _Moore, who was also a partner of Moore, Hunt _& _Co., also an old and well-known firm, and the consolidation of the business later became a matter of course, and the business thus aggregated placed the new company among the largest controllers of trade in the city of __Louisville__. The distillery of the Jesse MooreHunt Co. is in __Marion_ _County__, and the product turned out is among the finest of the many very fine __Kentucky__ whiskeys. It is distilled after the oldstyle method, put up in high-class cooperage and stored in the most approved kind of warehouses, where the maturity, brought about by the aging process makes as fine of whiskey anyone may wish to drink. This company has an extensive bottling plant and distillery, where goods are bottled in bond under the eyes of the Government, and their trade is widespread as is the reputation of the Jesse Moore Whisky. "_     There is a rare variant of this bottle that only occurs in red amber and is whittled. The wording at the base is "SAN   FRANCISCO" instead of "SOLE AGENTS". This is one of 1890's bottles that was probably made in Germany.
   (1969) 15-35-45-65-150  (1977) 45-65-75-100-300  (2002) 125-150-200-250-300  Yellow 300-350-400-500-600  Green 700-800-1000-1500-1750  Variant 400-500-600-650-7000


----------



## amblypygi (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm guessing the upper value for the "variant" of 7000 is a typo and should read 700.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 28, 2009)

Actually, the whittled red amber German made Jesses run at the top end of that price spectrum. $700 is the correct number, but I don't recall any of them makng that high a draw. I have dug dozens of Moores over the years and certainly remember them going steadily at 35-40 bucks. I probably sold the last one for a hundred and a quarter. Like Sole Agent Cutters, you seldom find only one in a pit, it's usually multiples.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry for the old thread resurrection. I just found an old bottle, it's the first one I've ever found, and a search for information led me here.

 While transplanting a tree yesterday I found this about 2.5 feet down.











 Near as I can tell from above, this is the amber "San Francisco" ?

 Interesting to me (I live on a hill above Camas, WA.) is that this is from a time right around Washington State becoming a state (1889), and at least a decade before Camas (where I live) became a town.

 Any more information? Do I go back out and dig more holes? Looks like this can become addicting.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Anderson
> 
> Sorry for the old thread resurrection. I just found an old bottle, it's the first one I've ever found, and a search for information led me here.
> 
> ...


 
 By all means dig,dig,dig![]


----------



## LC (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice looking bottle , looks as though it was never in the ground . They do come out that way once in a while .


----------

